
Ask HN: Are we building too many apps? - miguelrochefort
- I have over 200 apps on my phone.<p>- I have over 300 passwords on LastPass.<p>- I have over 20 profiles to maintain.<p>- I have over 20 inboxes to empty.<p>- I use over 10 different messaging services on a weekly basis.<p>- Every company&#x2F;service&#x2F;product&#x2F;brand is now getting its own app.<p>- Every app is missing features (offline, caching, multi-factor authentication, biometric authentication, OAuth,  dark theme, form auto-fill, universal undo, real-time update, responsive design, voice input, assistant integration, multi-window, pull to refresh, deep linking, picture-in-picture, accessibility, casting, analytics, instant apps, customization, localization, permissions, security updates, mouse input, gamepad navigation, push notification, multi-platform, text search, etc).<p>Things are only getting worse. Are we building too many apps? Are we approaching local maxima?
======
uptown
If you use 200 of them, no. If you don't use 200 of them, uninstall the ones
you don't use. What's right for you may not be right for someone else, but you
seem to have organized your life in a way that requires a considerable amount
of maintenance. You might considering evaluating whether all of that is
necessary and whether you're getting out anything close to what you're putting
into the use of these apps.

